# Traditori Vs Diversamente fedeli. la vera storia



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sarò seria.
il traditore non è manco per una cippa paragonabile ad un diversamente fedele.

Il traditore ti promette che non ti tradirà mai, il diversamente fedele ti dice che non se le andrà a cercare ma NON te lo promette  che non avverrà.
Il traditore non ti da una scelta. Perchè si nasconde. Nasconde la sua vera natura. Da _subito_. Comincia a mentirti da subito. 
Il diversamente fedele, per quanto sopra, la scelta te la da. Ti dice esattamente cosa è, e cosa puoi o non puoi aspettarti. Ti fa conoscere il peggio (o il meglio secondo i punti di vista) di lui. Ti dice che puoi voltarti e andartene, senza investire tempo e sentimenti se sei uno che invece crede nella fedeltà.

E la differenza è abissale. Io la sento abissale e ho sempre apprezzato chi me lo diceva in faccia al terzo incontro magari
-Tebe guarda...non faccio il maratoneta del materasso però...-
-Tranqui. Capisco benissimo. Pure io.-
QueI lui mi hanno dato una scelta.
E non ho sentore da loro di tradimenti, tra l'altro.
A differenza di chi invece...

davvero ti alzi al mattino e ti chiedi chi cazzo è _quello_. 



No. Un diversamente fedele è altro da un traditore.
Anche nei criteri di _bombamento_ extra.
Noi centelliniamo e sorseggiamo e nessuno cadrà mai dal pero chiedendosi
_Chi cazzo è quello/a?_


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Gennaio 2013)

Mmmmh... 

La differenza tra bugia e omissione, insomma 

L'omissione è politicamente corretta, la bugia no.

Io sono pratica e per nulla diplomatica, per me conta solo il risultato.

Se ho fatto roba con un altro senza il consenso esplicito del mio partner, sento di aver tradito.

E per questo, pur non negando mai la mia natura, mi colloco tra le traditrici...


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ah, tanto per inciso, io ho sofferto da morire più per i diplomatici che per i bugiardi cronici. 

Quelli... te ne accorgi, lo sai. E' anche meglio no?

Un diversamente fedele fa le sue robe con l'altra. Tu lo scopri. Lui manco è pentito, magari. Se ne sta a testa alta e ti dice "ma ti ho avvisata eh?" e tu ti senti una cacca perchè ti sei comunque fidata e speravi facesse il bravo ma moralmente NON puoi dirgli nulla!

Un traditore...  appena lo scopri si mette in ginocchio, in lacrime, giurandoti che non lo farà mai più e promettendoti eterno amore se non lo lasci. In quel momento potresti fargli fare qualsiasi cosa!!!

Pollice su per i traditori :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ah, tanto per inciso, io ho sofferto da morire più per i diplomatici che per i bugiardi cronici.
> 
> Quelli... te ne accorgi, lo sai. E' anche meglio no?
> 
> ...



La classe non è acqua:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Traditori Vs Diversamente fedeli. la vera storia*

Tebe sei tremenda


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sarò seria.
> il traditore non è manco per una cippa paragonabile ad un diversamente fedele.
> 
> *Il traditore ti promette che non ti tradirà mai, il diversamente fedele ti dice che non se le andrà a cercare ma NON te lo promette  che non avverrà*.
> ...



queste promesse più o meno dopo quanto tempo si fanno dall'inizio di una frequentazione?


----------



## Cattivik (25 Gennaio 2013)

Io mi sento come dire l'evoluzione o l'involuzione, dipende dai punti divista, della specie.

Partito da traditore mi sono ritrovato diversamente fedele...

Ora però non so bene nemmeno io cosa sono...

Comunque concordo con il tebepensiero

Cattivik

P.S. Tebe roba buona.. dove l'hai presa?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Però...*



Cattivik ha detto:


> Io mi sento come dire l'evoluzione o l'involuzione, dipende dai punti divista, della specie.
> 
> Partito da traditore mi sono ritrovato diversamente fedele...
> 
> ...


La premessa è che trovo poco codivisibili entrambe le figure....!Però,tebe ha le sue ragioni,il diversamente ti da l'opportunità di scegliere,insomma tu sai chi ti metti accanto!Tebe sono in disaccordo sulla terminologia,a questo punto dovrebbe essere:Tradidore vs Diversamente Traditore, mi sembrerebbe una dicitura più consona.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La premessa è che trovo poco codivisibili entrambe le figure....!Però,tebe ha le sue ragioni,il diversamente ti da l'opportunità di scegliere,insomma tu sai chi ti metti accanto!Tebe sono in disaccordo sulla terminologia,a questo punto dovrebbe essere:Tradidore vs Diversamente Traditore, mi sembrerebbe una dicitura più consona.



Buongiorno amico...a me pare sia come dire operatore ecologico o spazzino...colf o donna delle pulizie,il senso e'identico.Perche'caro Oscuro mica Tebe dice a Mattia che sta anche con Manager,se no la fa volare dalla finestra..dico bene?? Mattia non vorrebbe essere un super cornuto..ma purtroppo per lui lo e'.Quindi tutta sta differenza,nn la vedo.
Poi neanche vero che per forza il traditore debba essere un gran bugiardo..ad esempio chi vedro'oggi,mi ha gia'detto cosa vorrebbe da me...e se combineremo l'avra'..non sgarrero'piu'..neanche ..se ...mi telefonasse la Canalis.


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mmmmh...   La differenza tra bugia e omissione, insomma   L'omissione è politicamente corretta, la bugia no.  Io sono pratica e per nulla diplomatica, per me conta solo il risultato.  Se ho fatto roba con un altro senza il consenso esplicito del mio partner, sento di aver tradito.  E per questo, pur non negando mai la mia natura, mi colloco tra le traditrici...


  La differenza tra bugia ed omissione, la penso come te, ho vissuto sia la bugia sia l'omissione del secondo caso e alla fine il risultato è stato lo stesso, io distrutto e incapace di intendere cosa fosse vero e cosa fosse falso...motivo per cui non credo più a nessuno.  Tebe cara, io ho conosciuto uomini che mettevano le mani avanti, ma il dirlo non è onestà, ma il modo difersamente furbo per poter giustificare qualcosa di sbagliato dopo e ti spiego meglio la cosa.  Che non se ne avesse a male Tebe, ma premetto una cosa, se io avessi una compagna che la pensa in questo modo ed accettassi la sua vita le farei firmare un piccolo contratto per possibili danni di malattie sessuali, perchè in questo caso posso fidarmi solo di me stesso.  Della mia ex mi ha fatto molto male che non solo mi ha tradito, ma che non ha preso precauzioni e che ho vissuto molto male il pensiero di avere qualche malattia.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno amico...a me pare sia come dire operatore ecologico o spazzino...colf o donna delle pulizie,il senso e'identico.Perche'caro Oscuro mica Tebe dice a Mattia che sta anche con Manager,se no la fa volare dalla finestra..dico bene?? Mattia non vorrebbe essere un super cornuto..ma purtroppo per lui lo e'.Quindi tutta sta differenza,nn la vedo.
> Poi neanche vero che per forza il traditore debba essere un gran bugiardo*..ad esempio chi vedro'oggi,mi ha gia'detto cosa vorrebbe da me...e se combineremo l'avra'..non sgarrero'piu'..neanche ..se ...mi telefonasse la Canalis*.


Micione, ma che dici!? Diventerai fedele all'amante?!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Zio lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno amico...a me pare sia come dire operatore ecologico o spazzino...colf o donna delle pulizie,il senso e'identico.Perche'caro Oscuro mica Tebe dice a Mattia che sta anche con Manager,se no la fa volare dalla finestra..dico bene?? Mattia non vorrebbe essere un super cornuto..ma purtroppo per lui lo e'.Quindi tutta sta differenza,nn la vedo.
> Poi neanche vero che per forza il traditore debba essere un gran bugiardo..ad esempio chi vedro'oggi,mi ha gia'detto cosa vorrebbe da me...e se combineremo l'avra'..non sgarrero'piu'..neanche ..se ...mi telefonasse la Canalis.


Però c'è una differenza sostanziale!Tebe non dice a mattia di stare con altri,però ha chiarito che non gli assicura la fedeltà o no?Ora lungi da me difendere tebe,ma c'è differenza fra una che ti dice amerò solo te e poi finisce in spaccata su altri fringuelli,e un'altra che ti dice stiamo insieme ma le mie mutande sono parecchio instabili e lunatiche....! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però c'è una differenza sostanziale!Tebe non dice a mattia di stare con altri,però ha chiarito che non gli assicura la fedeltà o no?Ora lungi da me difendere tebe,ma c'è differenza fra una che ti dice amerò solo te e poi finisce in spaccata su altri fringuelli,e un'altra che ti dice stiamo insieme *ma le mie mutande sono parecchio instabili e lunatiche....! :rotfl:*



questa è bellissima... :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

sarò seria, serissima...

un diversamente fedele...è colui il quale mette in chiaro la sua probabile infedeltà...giusto?....

mette in guardia insomma...però...quando accade mica averte il gentil consorte dell'avvenuto episodio.....

quindi mente comunque...

sulla menzogna credo che siete pari e patta...



(non ci capirò mai una cippa....)


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> questa è bellissima... :rotfl:


Bè a me è successo!Sono stato l'amante di una mia compagna di classe per un anno,e di lei ho sempre apprezzato l'onestà,mi diceva sempre:tu sei speciale ma il mio ragazzo è il mio ragazzo,e il culo solo a lui....!Mi ha insegnato tante cose sulle donne,la preside pensò di affiancarla a me per"gestirmi",un fisico mozzafiato,lavorava come cubista nelle discoteche,invece fece un danno da niente.....,una miccia esplosiva...mi son sentito spesso una merda per  il suo ragazzo,mi apprezzava,e si fidava di me....!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però c'è una differenza sostanziale!Tebe non dice a mattia di stare con altri,però ha chiarito che non gli assicura la fedeltà o no?Ora lungi da me difendere tebe,ma c'è differenza fra una che ti dice amerò solo te e poi finisce in spaccata su altri fringuelli,e un'altra che ti dice stiamo insieme ma le mie mutande sono parecchio instabili e lunatiche....! :rotfl:


ma questo lo puo'chiarire solo lei,caro mio..possa diventare gay se credo che Tebe,abbia mai detto ''amore ..guarda che se io trovo un maschio che mi piace ,mi faccio scopare..sappilo da prima''....anche perche'mi risulta che il super alcione cornuto,sia tuo paesano...e nn mi pare che,giustamente..voi siate molto finnici,verso queste cose...vero???


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè a me è successo!Sono stato l'amante di una mia compagna di classe per un anno,e di lei ho sempre apprezzato l'onestà,mi diceva sempre:tu sei speciale ma il mio ragazzo è il mio ragazzo,e il culo solo a lui....!Mi ha insegnato tante cose sulle donne,la preside pensò di affiancarla a me per"gestirmi",un fisico mozzafiato,lavorava come cubista nelle discoteche,invece fece un danno da niente.....,una miccia esplosiva...mi son sentito spesso una merda per il suo ragazzo,mi apprezzava,e si fidava di me....!



la famosa cubista... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sarò seria.
> il traditore non è manco per una cippa paragonabile ad un diversamente fedele.
> 
> Il traditore ti promette che non ti tradirà mai, il diversamente fedele ti dice che non se le andrà a cercare ma NON te lo promette  che non avverrà.
> ...


Io vedo il traditore come colui/lei che tradisce lo stesso dicasi per il diversamente fedele. Potrei anche allargare il pensiero e pensare al diversamente fedele come colui/lei che in coppia stabiliscono determinate aperture uguali per entrambi. 

Togliendo tutte le possibilità direi che entrambi hanno seri problemi di viversi una vita normale. Già di per se spesso entriamo in compromesso con tanti problemi della vita, risolverli in maniere e modi che alla fine ti devono far nascondere al mondo, mi sembra alquanto deprimente.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> la famosa cubista... :rotfl:


Ahhh giusto.....tu sapevi.....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> queste promesse più o meno dopo quanto tempo si fanno dall'inizio di una frequentazione?


...che ne so, mica sono Marta Flavi.
Io l'ho sempre detto subito, i primi incontri, quando si capisce che potrebbe essere una frequentazione seria.


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh giusto.....tu sapevi.....:rotfl:



:yes:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma questo lo puo'chiarire solo lei,caro mio..possa diventare gay se credo che Tebe,abbia mai detto ''amore ..guarda che se io trovo un maschio che mi piace ,mi faccio scopare..sappilo da prima''....anche perche'mi risulta che il super alcione cornuto,sia tuo paesano...e nn mi pare che,giustamente..voi siate molto finnici,verso queste cose...vero???


Lei però ha detto:caro stiamo insieme ma prendi in considerazione il fatto che posso finire a 90 gradi senza alcun preavviso e senza nessuna notifica postuma.Poi lothar gli uomini del sud son come dici tu,io sarei stato così pure se fossi nato ad aosta!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La premessa è che trovo poco codivisibili entrambe le figure....!Però,tebe ha le sue ragioni,il diversamente ti da l'opportunità di scegliere,insomma tu sai chi ti metti accanto!Tebe sono in disaccordo sulla terminologia,a questo punto dovrebbe essere:*Tradidore vs Diversamente Traditore*, mi sembrerebbe una dicitura più consona.


si...potrebbe ma è un confine sottile.
La parola tradimento io non l'associo subito alla fedeltà di coppia a livello di bombamento (cit), ma ad una cosa più importante che è il non tradire le mie aspettative, dove la fedeltà sessuale non fa parte comunque delle mie aspettative in coppia.

per farti un esempio concreto, mi sono sentita più tradita da Mattia quando mi dava addosso per la decisione di chiudere i rapporti con la genitrice che quando mi ha tradita.
Perchè nel primo caso io ero fragile e lui sapeva quanto mi costava quella scelta, più che motivata.
E avrebbe dovuto in quel momento, anche se non d'accordo, supportarmi.
Aiutarmi. parlarmi. Coccolarmi.
Cercare di rendere più lieve un macigno emotivo.
E invece mi ha massacrata.
in quel momento mi ha tradita pesantemente.
E questa ancora non glielo perdonata, e lui lo sa.
E ci lavoro ancora oggi su questo perdono, che proprio non viene.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Che donna....strepitosa.La sera lavorava presso uno studio dentistico....!Un giorno decisi di fargli uno scherzo con il mannajia....!Telefonai camuffando il tono della voce,dicendo:signorina buona sera ho un serio problema,purtroppo mi è rimasta una dentiera attaccata al pisello potete fare qualcosa?Io ricordo che incominciò a ridere e quando il titolare gli chiese cosa stava succedendo,raccontò la problematica..io attaccai il telefono!Il giorno dopo a scuola ammisi le mie responsabilità temendo una sua reazione...invece lei mi disse:ho pensato subito fossi tu,il mio capo ti vuole conoscere,hai fatto ridere tutto lo studio,e anche pazienti sotto i ferri,quindi ti aspetta....e ti risolve il "Problema"!!Non ho mai avuto il coraggio,ma il titolare dello studio ha insistito per parecchio tempo....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

battutaccia...


le mogli dei diversamente fedeli sono quelle che "non cadono dal pero"







ecco...


adesso ho capito.


(non riesco a mettere le faccine perchè?......)


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò seria, serissima...
> 
> *un diversamente fedele...è colui il quale mette in chiaro la sua probabile infedeltà...giusto?....
> 
> ...



esatto.
Ma se tu decidi di stare con uno che non ti assicura fedeltà, già sai che ti mentirà se dovesse essere infedele.
Lo sai a priori e che fai, lo controlli?
E' una menzogna che è già in conto.
Non è che ti svegli un mattino e lo accusi di averti mentito.

Minchia certo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> si...potrebbe ma è un confine sottile.
> La parola tradimento io non l'associo subito alla fedeltà di coppia a livello di bombamento (cit), ma ad una cosa più importante che è il non tradire le mie aspettative, dove la fedeltà sessuale non fa parte comunque delle mie aspettative in coppia.
> 
> per farti un esempio concreto, mi sono sentita più tradita da Mattia quando mi dava addosso per la decisione di chiudere i rapporti con la genitrice che quando mi ha tradita.
> ...


Esistono vari tipi di tradimento,e su ciò che hai scritto non posso e non mi permetto di entrare nel merito!Credo che nella circostanza da te esposta sia più una questione di sensibilità mancata,spesso ggli uomini peccano in profondità,purtroppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vedo il traditore come colui/lei che tradisce lo stesso dicasi per il diversamente fedele. Potrei anche allargare il pensiero e pensare al diversamente fedele come colui/lei che in coppia stabiliscono determinate aperture uguali per entrambi.
> 
> Togliendo tutte le possibilità direi che entrambi hanno seri problemi di viversi una *vita normale*. Già di per se spesso entriamo in compromesso con tanti problemi della vita, risolverli in maniere e modi che alla fine ti devono far nascondere al mondo, mi sembra alquanto deprimente.



buongiorno  Cla,

con questa storia della vita normale mi hai veramente stracciato i maroni, sai? 
se sapessi quanto è stata _anormale_ la mia vita, anche senza il tradimento


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che donna....strepitosa.La sera lavorava presso uno studio dentistico....!Un giorno decisi di *fargli uno scherzo con il mannajia*....!Telefonai camuffando il tono della voce,dicendo:signorina buona sera ho un serio problema,purtroppo mi è rimasta una dentiera attaccata al pisello potete fare qualcosa?Io ricordo che incominciò a ridere e quando il titolare gli chiese cosa stava succedendo,raccontò la problematica..io attaccai il telefono!Il giorno dopo a scuola ammisi le mie responsabilità temendo una sua reazione...invece lei mi disse:ho pensato subito fossi tu,il mio capo ti vuole conoscere,hai fatto ridere tutto lo studio,e anche pazienti sotto i ferri,quindi ti aspetta....e ti risolve il "Problema"!!Non ho mai avuto il coraggio,ma il titolare dello studio ha insistito per parecchio tempo....



e te pareva che non c'entrava pure lui


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Ma se tu decidi di stare con uno che non ti assicura fedeltà, già sai che ti mentirà se dovesse essere infedele.
> Lo sai a priori e che fai, lo controlli?
> E' una menzogna che è già in conto.
> ...


E si,non fa una grinza!Però la domanda diventa un'altraerchè dovrei decidere di stare accanto ad una donna che mi dice chiaramente che potrebbe finire a letto con altri?Perchè?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...potrebbe ma è un confine sottile.
> La parola tradimento io non l'associo subito alla fedeltà di coppia a livello di bombamento (cit), ma ad una cosa più importante che è il non tradire le mie aspettative, dove la fedeltà sessuale non fa parte comunque delle mie aspettative in coppia.


Ma è che siamo sempre lì: per alcuni, non tradire vuol dire non mettere in dubbio l'egemonia esclusiva del loro _pipino_. E non mettere in dubbio il diritto esclusivo che hanno (sic) sulla tua _patatina_. Tutto lì. Dunque, sia che tu ne dichiari la possibilità prima o che tu non la faccia, la cosa non cambia. La chiave è: "onora il mio pipino come fosse l'unico e il migliore sempre, non far avvicinare altro pipino al di fuori del mio".


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe...

E che ne dici di questa?

Io non sono diversamente fedele...

Ma sono un infedele

Il mio tasso di fedeltà dipende molto anche da te...

La mia capacità bislacca di esserti fedele dipende molto da te donna...

E ricorda questo dogma:
Can che non magna casa magna fora.

Ti prometto che se non mi fai contento io cerco altrove quello che mi manca...

A te la scelta

E ti prometto che starò assieme a te finchè non mi stancherò di te.

COmunque hai aperto un grandissimo tema...

Insomma sono onesto no?
Tu ti metti assieme a me, io ti avverto, e ti dico, sappilo che io sono putaniero in ogni cellula del mio corpo...
E non mi va di dipingermi come integerrimo...

Scegli...

Tutto, tutto, tutto...ma non fariseo ipocrita del cazzo....

E basta con sti farisei.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno  Cla,
> 
> con questa storia della vita normale mi hai veramente stracciato i maroni, sai?
> se sapessi quanto è stata _anormale_ la mia vita, anche senza il tradimento


Ngiorno Chiara.

Posso capirti eh, e sono serio. Prova a viverti la MIA di vita, fai come faccio io, cerca di andare incontro anche a chi non penseresti mai di dare corda nei discorsi. 

Sembra quasi Chiara che soltanto la tua vita debba essere messa in conto, allarga le vedute come faccio io, e non stracciarti i maroni.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e te pareva che non c'entrava pure lui


Siamo stati due ore a ridere,volevamo richiamare per scusarci....:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei però ha detto:*caro* stiamo insieme ma prendi in considerazione il fatto che posso finire a 90 gradi senza alcun preavviso e senza nessuna notifica postuma.Poi lothar gli uomini del sud son come dici tu,io sarei stato così pure se fossi nato ad aosta!



a parte il neretto, tutto giusto.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> a parte il neretto, tutto giusto.


Non capisco perchè accettare,ma è una mia tara mentale.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,non fa una grinza!Però la domanda diventa un'altraerchè dovrei decidere di stare accanto ad una donna che mi dice chiaramente che potrebbe finire a letto con altri?Perchè?




puoi scegliere di non stare...no?...
nemmeno a me va a genio molto quetsa faccenda però in effetti se una donna così come un uomo te lo dice prima...tu puoi scegliere di rischiare o meno....


credo.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe...
> 
> E che ne dici di questa?
> 
> ...





scelgo l'altra....
questa mi sa di minaccia....


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> puoi scegliere di non stare...no?...
> nemmeno a me va a genio molto quetsa faccenda però in effetti se una donna così come un uomo te lo dice prima...tu puoi scegliere di rischiare o meno....
> 
> 
> credo.


Si annuccia,per come son fatto io gestirei la cosa in altro modo:allora scopiamo senza stare assieme,ripeto sono tarato io...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo stati due ore a ridere,volevamo richiamare per scusarci....:sonar:


l'ho sentito ieri sera


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma è che siamo sempre lì: per alcuni, non tradire vuol dire non mettere in dubbio l'egemonia esclusiva del loro _pipino_. E non mettere in dubbio il diritto esclusivo che hanno (sic) sulla tua _patatina_. Tutto lì. Dunque, sia che tu ne dichiari la possibilità prima o che tu non la faccia, la cosa non cambia. La chiave è: "onora il mio pipino come fosse l'unico e il migliore sempre, non far avvicinare altro pipino al di fuori del mio". View attachment 6310



Hai ragione sai, ma avere cultura intelligenza non presuppone anche capirne le motivazioni culturali generazionali etc e capirne il dolore e tutto quello che ne consegue e magari dare un contributo migliore nel far capire che certe appartenenze non danno stima e valore ad una cultura sbagliata?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> l'ho sentito ieri sera


Io la mente lui il braccio...simy che coppia....


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> battutaccia...
> 
> 
> le mogli dei diversamente fedeli sono quelle che "non cadono dal pero"
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl:

Ecco. Si.
Ha riassunto bene Toy all'inizio del 3d.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sarò seria.
> il traditore non è manco per una cippa paragonabile ad un diversamente fedele.
> 
> Il traditore ti promette che non ti tradirà mai, il diversamente fedele ti dice che non se le andrà a cercare ma NON te lo promette  che non avverrà.
> ...


penso che sia tutta una questione di approccio alla vita, comunque
imparare il prima possibile ad essere realisti, ad avere una visione disincantata del mondo e autopromuovere la capacità di non farsi grandi aspettative 
in qualsiasi campo, dai rapporti sentimentali al lavoro al tempo libero

che nopn significa essere negativi o pessimisti

un approccio dovuto in parte al carattere, in parte all'educazione


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io la mente lui il braccio...simy che coppia....


appena possibile ci andiamo a prendere un caffè tutti e tre insieme


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si annuccia,per come son fatto io gestirei la cosa in altro modo:allora scopiamo senza stare assieme,ripeto sono tarato io...!:rotfl:



e vabeh..mica male come soluzione...
scegli di farci solo sessa senza costruire nulla di serio..perchè con una persona del genere non potresti....

ma puoi scegliere...


minchia ho capito tutto.


facile no?...mi vuoi? 
si.
sappi che non sarò solo tua.
ok.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penso che sia tutta una questione di approccio alla vita, comunque
> imparare il prima possibile ad essere realisti, ad avere una visione disincantata del mondo e autopromuovere la capacità di non farsi grandi aspettative
> in qualsiasi campo, dai rapporti sentimentali al lavoro al tempo libero
> 
> ...



Chiara perchè fino ad adesso nel mondo cos'è successo? Ci sono le persone che io definisco normali e ci sono gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh..mica male come soluzione...
> scegli di farci solo sessa senza costruire nulla di serio..perchè con una persona del genere non potresti....
> 
> ma puoi scegliere...
> ...


Perfetto io gesirei così!A dire il vero ho sempre agito così,mi sembra più lineare,io poi sono possessivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno Chiara.
> 
> Posso capirti eh, e sono serio. Prova a viverti la MIA di vita, fai come faccio io, cerca di andare incontro anche a chi non penseresti mai di dare corda nei discorsi.
> 
> Sembra quasi Chiara che soltanto la tua vita debba essere messa in conto, allarga le vedute come faccio io, e non stracciarti i maroni.



ma perchè devi sempre non capire un'acca?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,non fa una grinza!Però la domanda diventa un'altraerchè dovrei decidere di stare accanto ad una donna che mi dice chiaramente che potrebbe finire a letto con altri?Perchè?


i casi sono due: o ti sta bene così o ti illudi che siano solo chiacchere, che alla fine lei sia così presa da te da non cercare altri, magari che sia un modo per tenerti sulla corda. La comunicazione è una cosa complessa: quasi mai quello che comunichiamo viene recepito correttamente, perchè gli altri lo interpretano sulla base delle loro conoscenze. Quindi, se nella tua conoscenza il tradimento è un atto che lede il rapporto, fino a che la vedi coinvolta nel rapporto sei sicuro di essere al riparo dal tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè devi sempre non capire un'acca?


:culo::amici:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i casi sono due: o ti sta bene così o ti illudi che siano solo chiacchere, che alla fine lei sia così presa da te da non cercare altri, magari che sia un modo per tenerti sulla corda. La comunicazione è una cosa complessa: *quasi mai quello che comunichiamo viene recepito correttamente, perchè gli altri lo interpretano sulla base delle loro conoscenze*. Quindi, se nella tua conoscenza il tradimento è un atto che lede il rapporto, fino a che la vedi coinvolta nel rapporto sei sicuro di essere al riparo dal tradimento.



sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penso che sia tutta una questione di approccio alla vita, comunque
> imparare il prima possibile ad essere realisti, ad avere una visione disincantata del mondo e autopromuovere la capacità di non farsi grandi aspettative
> in qualsiasi campo, dai rapporti sentimentali al lavoro al tempo libero
> 
> ...


Io non credo che aspettarsi onestà e lealtà sia una grande aspettativa, in un rapporto di coppia, ma il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,non fa una grinza!Però la domanda diventa un'altraerchè dovrei decidere di stare accanto ad una donna che mi dice chiaramente che potrebbe finire a letto con altri?Perchè?


perchè magari anche tu la pensi come lei. Andate con altri e non ve lo dite.
Oppure perchè pensi di cambiare il diversamente fedele, o...non lo so.


Bisognerebbe chiederlo ai miei ex che si professavano fedeli.
ma non sono credibili


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> allarga le vedute come faccio io


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6312View attachment 6312View attachment 6312View attachment 6312View attachment 6312



Dai non allargo solo le vedute...  sono poliglotta.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i casi sono due: o ti sta bene così o ti illudi che siano solo chiacchere, che alla fine lei sia così presa da te da non cercare altri, magari che sia un modo per tenerti sulla corda. La comunicazione è una cosa complessa: quasi mai quello che comunichiamo viene recepito correttamente, perchè gli altri lo interpretano sulla base delle loro conoscenze. Quindi, se nella tua conoscenza il tradimento è un atto che lede il rapporto, fino a che la vedi coinvolta nel rapporto sei sicuro di essere al riparo dal tradimento.


No,così però si falsano le cose!tu comunichi una cosa ,io ne capisco un'altra per svariate motivazioni.Io farei diversamente...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè devi sempre non capire un'acca?


C'è. Senza dubbio c'è. Chissà perché qualche tempo fa me lo sono chiesta. Chiedo venia.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vedo il traditore come colui/lei che tradisce lo stesso dicasi per il diversamente fedele. Potrei anche allargare il pensiero e pensare al diversamente fedele come colui/lei che in coppia stabiliscono determinate aperture uguali per entrambi.
> 
> Togliendo tutte le possibilità direi che entrambi hanno seri problemi di viversi una vita normale. Già di per se spesso entriamo in compromesso con tanti problemi della vita, risolverli in maniere e modi che alla fine ti devono far nascondere al mondo, mi sembra alquanto deprimente.



Oh ma sei fissato..ma cosa credi che siamo scusa...marziani???no amico..come tutti sono appena stato a pagare uno dei bolli,il canone rai,la cosap e la tosap..non e'vita normale??poi se mi concedo un'ora di ricambio d'aria
,che sara'mai???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono le persone che io definisco normali e ci sono gli altri.


Ma se la normalità è una mera questione di calcolo allora se il 51% degli uomini fosse omosessuale sarebbe normale esserlo. Giusto?
quindi se più del 51% delle persone fosse infedele sarebbe normale esserlo, tanto quanto sarebbe normale essere cornuti.

Il concetto è molto più complicato. Stiamo parlando di una normalità che ci è stata insegnata, imposta fin da piccolini. Indottrinamento. 



			
				tebe ha detto:
			
		

> ...


Per me c'è una differenza abissale fino a che c'è l'onestà da parte del "diversamente fedele". Quello che io ho sempre chiesto alle persone che ho frequentato è la parità, un bilanciare il rapporto, sia aperto che non. Ho sempre chiesto alle mie relazioni l'onestà al punto di voler sapere tutto degli altri. Per assurdo avrei percepito tradimento al non saperlo. Chiamiamolo tradimento intellettuale.
Per assurdo tutte le donne con cui ho instaurato questo tipo di rapporto invece non hanno mai voluto sapere nulla delle altre. Le ho rispettate non dicendogli nulla ma ammetto che mi sarebbe piaciuto di più la complicità.

Ora che vivo una relazione "esclusiva" sono un po' in difficoltà. Sono sicuro che prima o poi verrò tradito. Le promesse sono fatte per essere smentite.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oh ma sei fissato..ma cosa credi che siamo scusa...marziani???no amico..come tutti sono appena stato a pagare uno dei bolli,il canone rai,la cosap e la tosap..non e'vita normale??poi se mi concedo un'ora di ricambio d'aria
> ,che sara'mai???


Ma guarda che io non sto giudicando, sto solo esprimendo un mio pensiero, tu mi scrivi aò guarda che io vivo così e penso che vivo meglio o uguale a te.

Io ti leggo recepisco e ne prendo atto, mica vengo a dirti altro. Ma almeno permettimi di mettermi a confronto eh.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma se la normalità è una mera questione di calcolo allora se il 51% degli uomini fosse omosessuale sarebbe normale esserlo. Giusto?
> quindi se più del 51% delle persone fosse infedele sarebbe normale esserlo, tanto quanto sarebbe normale essere cornuti.
> 
> Il concetto è molto più complicato. Stiamo parlando di una normalità che ci è stata insegnata, imposta fin da piccolini. Indottrinamento.
> ...



Non farne una questione di percentuali, io mi riferisco alla società odierna ed a tutto quello che in questo secolo insegna come normale.

E' chiaro che nel futuro ci si può cambiare. Meglio o peggio rispetto a quello che adesso sono i parametri odierni, chi può saperlo?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè accettare,ma è una mia tara mentale.


e che non tutti siamo uguali e diamo lo stesso valore alle cose.
Ciò che per te risulta inaccettabile per altri è accettabile.
E viceversa.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> puoi scegliere di non stare...no?...
> nemmeno a me va a genio molto quetsa faccenda però in effetti se una donna così come un uomo te lo dice prima...tu puoi scegliere di rischiare o meno....
> 
> 
> credo.



Infatti.
la discriminante è la scelta.
Alcuni mi hanno detto che per loro non era accettabile, per cui.
Non è continuata la storia.
Ma se non l'avessero saputo?
Se io l'avessi nascosto?
E poi mi avessero beccato magari dopo anni di coppia?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> e che non tutti siamo uguali e diamo lo stesso valore alle cose.
> Ciò che per te risulta inaccettabile per altri è accettabile.
> E viceversa.


Tebe le cose inaccettabili sono altre,io farei diversamente.....


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scelgo l'altra....
> questa mi sa di minaccia....



brava! Non riuscivo a trovare la parola adatta.

Conte.
Con me saresti stato cornuto in un nanosecondo.

Perchè sono io quella che  dice,
svegliati perchè se non mangio bene in casa mangio fuori!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io *non credo che* *aspettarsi onestà e lealtà sia una grande aspettativa*, in un rapporto di coppia, ma il minimo sindacale.


infatti, ma essere onesti significa dire anche: potrei esserti infedele, un giorno


----------



## iosonoio (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> brava! Non riuscivo a trovare la parola adatta.
> 
> Conte.
> Con me saresti stato cornuto in un nanosecondo.
> ...


Bella...mi piace il tuo modo di pensare...



















Ce l'hai un'amica?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Gennaio 2013)

Stronzate!*

Nel trovare cavillosità che possano rendere ambiguo il chiarissimo non ho mai avuto nè gran successo nè grandi capacità argomentative, ma confondere le attribuzioni con gli eufemismi è tanto politicamente scorretto quanto possibile oggetto di irridenza anche da parte dei devastati di melone che non può altro che ritenersi inefficace e dannosa, l'uno verso la propria promozione sociale, l'altra nei confronti dell'intelligenza, propria ed altrui.

E l'intelligenza, questa sconosciuta, non dico che manchi nella pletora di buone cose che si vogliano dimostrare di possedere, il che, per un'autoaccondiscendenza media, potrebbe anche bastare, ma certamente non è presente nel novero delle persone cui si è interessati a fornire dimostrazione e ricevere, quindi, approvazione di coerenza od efficacia, se non proprio di morale o etica.

Menzogna ed omissione, cose differenti è indubbio, ma due modalità differenti di tappare lo stesso buco.

Chi non promette non spergiura, ma chi si è sposato ha promesso.
Gli altri si regolano un po' come vogliono, sarebbe ottima cosa, tuttavia, accordarsi per evitare futuri possibili malintesi anche fra conviventi, fidanzati e copulatori d'elezione.
Ma qui la giurisprudenza è ambigua.

E l'intelligenza manca soprattutto in chi trova indegne giustificazioni a ciò che la fregola cerca di ottenere contravvenendo non a usi, costumi e convenzioni sociali, cercando di elevare incontinenze carnali promiscue, più o meno ben celate a compagni più o meno interessati a fare gli gnorri, ad esempi di equilibrio in qualche modo esemplari.

Convincenti solo per incontimenti sessuali poco fantasiosi od alla ricerca di condivisori di mal comune per mezzogaudiare.

* cfr. Harry Frankfurt, "On bullshit"


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stronzate!*
> 
> Nel trovare cavillosità che possano rendere ambiguo il chiarissimo non ho mai avuto nè gran successo nè grandi capacità argomentative, ma confondere le attribuzioni con gli eufemismi è tanto politicamente scorretto quanto possibile oggetto di irridenza anche da parte dei devastati di melone che non può altro che ritenersi inefficace e dannosa, l'uno verso la propria promozione sociale, l'altra nei confronti dell'intelligenza, propria ed altrui.
> 
> ...


Porca merda, mi tocca quotare l'amico caprino del quale leggo il primissimo post per intero, peraltro.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh..mica male come soluzione...
> scegli di farci solo sessa senza costruire nulla di serio..perchè con una persona del genere non potresti....
> 
> ma puoi scegliere...
> ...


Ho fatto un aggiunta. Il rosso.

Brava Annuccia!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, ma essere onesti significa dire anche: potrei esserti infedele, un giorno


sono assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti secondo me il tradimento vero è costituito solo in parte dall'infedeltà sessuale, che non è neppure la parte peggiore a volte. A me personalmente hanno fatto male altri aspetti del tradimento, proprio quelli che rinfaccia sempre Tebe: il mostrizzare, come lo definisce lei. Quella è la vera mancanza di onestà e di lealtà.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti secondo me il tradimento vero è costituito solo in parte dall'infedeltà sessuale, che non è neppure la parte peggiore a volte. A me personalmente hanno fatto male altri aspetti del tradimento, proprio quelli che rinfaccia sempre Tebe: il mostrizzare, come lo definisce lei. Quella è la vera mancanza di onestà e di lealtà.


come non quotarti? Idem il tuo quote.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti secondo me il tradimento vero è costituito solo in parte dall'infedeltà sessuale, che non è neppure la parte peggiore a volte. A me personalmente hanno fatto male altri aspetti del tradimento, proprio quelli che rinfaccia sempre Tebe:* il mostrizzare*, come lo definisce lei. Quella è la vera mancanza di onestà e di lealtà.


ti riquoto :up:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma se la normalità è una mera questione di calcolo allora se il 51% degli uomini fosse omosessuale sarebbe normale esserlo. Giusto?
> quindi se più del 51% delle persone fosse infedele sarebbe normale esserlo, tanto quanto sarebbe normale essere cornuti.
> 
> Il concetto è molto più complicato. Stiamo parlando di una normalità che ci è stata insegnata, imposta fin da piccolini. Indottrinamento.
> ...



Io le capisco. Anche io ho sempre detto che non ne volevo sapere nulla di nulla. Non è una complicità che desidero.
fatti tuoi. E tuoi devono rimanere.



Ma poi scusa. Stai già pensando all ipotetico futuro tradimento?
Maddai!!!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto un aggiunta. Il rosso.
> 
> Brava Annuccia!!!



se se....brava eccome....





:incazzato:


a casa mia è andata al contrario....:incazzato:












ma






chissenefotte..la vita è bella...ancora lunga(spero)...



stavolta non è morto nessuno
stavolta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stronzate!*
> 
> Nel trovare cavillosità che possano rendere ambiguo il chiarissimo non ho mai avuto nè gran successo nè grandi capacità argomentative, ma confondere le attribuzioni con gli eufemismi è tanto politicamente scorretto quanto possibile oggetto di irridenza anche da parte dei devastati di melone che non può altro che ritenersi inefficace e dannosa, l'uno verso la propria promozione sociale, l'altra nei confronti dell'intelligenza, propria ed altrui.
> 
> ...



infatti

diversamente fedeli gli uni, merde gli altri


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda, mi tocca quotare l'amico caprino del quale leggo il primissimo post per intero, peraltro.


Non illudermi così...
Tanto già so che mi spezzerai il cuore...!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> diversamente fedeli gli uni, merde gli altri



vabeh chiara però...merde...


io ho pomesso...fin ora ho mantenuto...

vabeh che merda mi sono sentita....(forse è quello che volevi intendere?)


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti secondo me il tradimento vero è costituito solo in parte dall'infedeltà sessuale, che non è neppure la parte peggiore a volte. A me personalmente hanno fatto male altri aspetti del tradimento, proprio quelli che rinfaccia sempre Tebe: il mostrizzare, come lo definisce lei. Quella è la vera mancanza di onestà e di lealtà.


ecco.
Stra quoto


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> diversamente fedeli gli uni, merde gli altri



ti do uno smeraldo virtuale.
Divina


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh chiara però...merde...
> 
> 
> io ho pomesso...fin ora ho mantenuto...
> ...


no, merde gli altri. I traditori che hanno fatto una promessa


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> diversamente fedeli gli uni, merde gli altri



Costruzione linguisticamente pregevole l'una, attributo moraleggiante l'altro.

Preferisco definirli coerenti ed incoerenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Costruzione linguisticamente pregevole l'una, attributo moraleggiante l'altro.
> 
> Preferisco definirli coerenti ed incoerenti.



ecco sì


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh chiara però...merde...
> 
> 
> io ho pomesso...fin ora ho mantenuto...
> ...



ma non tu 

vabbè, hanno spiegato meglio di me gli altri


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco sì


concordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io le capisco. Anche io ho sempre detto che non ne volevo sapere nulla di nulla. Non è una complicità che desidero.
> fatti tuoi. E tuoi devono rimanere.
> 
> 
> ...


Penso sia umano. In fondo lei è stata traditrice con il suo ex ed io non le do ( parole sue ) quello che veramente vorrebbe a causa della mia famiglia, mia figlia. 

Arriverà, ne sono convinto. Pur dicendole che in caso preferirei essere scaricato ho la sensazione che arriverà. Non sarà un grosso problema.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Concordo con Tebe che c'è una enorme differenza tra il promettere fedeltà e poi tradire e il non prometterla e poi avere altre relazioni.
Però perché la situazione non sia quella descritta da Dletta (che molti hanno trovato assurda) devono esserci alcune condizioni e credo che ci debba essere innanzi tutto la reciprocità (anche virtuale... io non credo di aver necessità, ma nel caso potrei) la sincerità e, di conseguenza, la complicità.
Se c'è omissione diventa una dichiarazione d'intenti teorica alla quale non si pensa debba seuire la messa in atto finché non viene dichiarata.
Quando il rapporto con altre persone si concretizza ci si domanda perché: non si aveva sufficiente sesso? si volevano sperimentare altre persone? il rapporto con queste altre persone a che livello viene vissuto per garantire la salvaguardia del rapporto stabile?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...che ne so, mica sono Marta Flavi.
> Io l'ho sempre detto subito, i primi incontri, quando si capisce che potrebbe essere una frequentazione seria.



Allora ho sono io che ho avuto sempre delle "diversamente frequentazioni"ma dal momento che cominciavo a frequentare qualcuno non l'ho mai voluta considerare una cosa seria ...
Niente promesse ,niente illusoni ,niente aspettative...
Si stà bene assieme facciamo fruttare al meglio i momenti che siamo assieme niente appuntamenti ( nel senso si ci vediamo ma potrei avere anche altre cose da fare quindi nessun rancore se non lo potessimo fare, anzi non rinunciare a niente per potermi vedere ed io farò lo stesso)
Ho sempre lasciato libertà di scelta in qualsiasi campo non mi piacciono le cose prestabilite ,lascimo che le cose prendano il loro corso senza pecole di promesse che poi non vengono mantenute ...
Tradimento,fedeltà ,diversamente fedeli ,promesse,patti di fedeltà ecc..ecc per me cagate abominevoli da qundicenni sclerati che vivono la vita in funzione di altri ...
Non ho bisogno che tu mi dica come pensi di comportarti con me io con te ,perchè queste sono parole dette ,chissà, in momenti di  particolare esaltazione amorosa e quindi ci si dirà
ti amo ,
prometto di esserti fedele 
di aiutarti nelle pulizie 
di non sporcare per terra 
di non romperti le balle ecc..ecc
O in altri momenti di incomprensione ne uscirà il peggio del peggio...
Quindi  non ho mai promesso in quanto, SECONDO ME, nessuno può esserre certo di riuscire a mantenere ciò che promette almeno per quanto riguarda i rapporti di coppia che sono da sempre molto complessi perchè abbiamo a che fare con un'altra testa diversa dalla nostra e visto che già la nostra (almeno la mia )cambia abbastanza spesso in funzione hai fatti che accadono quotidianamente non mi sembrano giusti n'è patti n'è promesse...
Dopo una lunga ed estenuante telefonata al Conte, che finalmente si è deciso di rispondermi, e in cui ha parlato sempre lui ,e oltre ad altri aggettivi a lui attribuitogli : 
Subdolo ,maligno in malafede aggingerei alla lista un molto maleducato visto che ha parlato sempre lui distraendosi ogni tanto con altre telefonate su altri aparecchi e ascoltando musica , chiacchierando anche con altre persone che passavano per il suo ufficio e chiudendo la chiamata in modo brusco quando era il  mio momento di parlare ...
anlizzando le mie quattro parole sono arrivata alla conclusione di essere una inversamete infedele nel senso che 
più mi tratti bene e meno sono portata a tradirti ...

PS: il Conte non dice pronto ma dice "cosa c'èèèèèèèè"....


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora ho sono io che ho avuto sempre delle "diversamente frequentazioni"ma dal momento che cominciavo a frequentare qualcuno non l'ho mai voluta considerare una cosa seria ...
> Niente promesse ,niente illusoni ,niente aspettative...
> Si stà bene assieme facciamo fruttare al meglio i momenti che siamo assieme niente appuntamenti ( nel senso si ci vediamo ma potrei avere anche altre cose da fare quindi nessun rancore se non lo potessimo fare, anzi non rinunciare a niente per potermi vedere ed io farò lo stesso)
> Ho sempre lasciato libertà di scelta in qualsiasi campo non mi piacciono le cose prestabilite ,lascimo che le cose prendano il loro corso senza pecole di promesse che poi non vengono mantenute ...
> ...


Non mi è chiaro cosa c'entra in tutto questo la telefonata al conte!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro cosa c'entra in tutto questo la telefonata al conte!




Niente ...
ero felice e volevo condividere con voi questa mio momento di felicità


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ognuno si innamora quando può (se è fortunato) e se si è innamorati non si dici "ci vediamo quando capita se passo di lì e se non ho di meglio da fare" ma si sente il bisogno urgente di passare più tempo possibile insieme.
In questo contesto ci chiariscono le idee su quel che si pensa della fedeltà.
In altre relazioni scialle (non so chi consigliava di essere scialli, io sono più sciarpa in effetti) si dà e si ha quel che capita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [...] non so chi consigliava di essere scialli, io sono più sciarpa in effetti [...]


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si innamora quando può (se è fortunato) e se si è innamorati non si dici "ci vediamo quando capita se passo di lì e se non ho di meglio da fare" *ma si sente il bisogno urgente di passare più tempo possibile insieme.*
> In questo contesto ci chiariscono le idee su quel che si pensa della fedeltà.
> In altre relazioni scialle (non so chi consigliava di essere scialli, io sono più sciarpa in effetti) si dà e si ha quel che capita.


no...
cioè anche si...
ma si bruciano i tempi ...
mantenere le distante fa si che si abbia sempre qualcosa da condividere ,secondo me...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no...
> cioè anche si...
> ma si bruciano i tempi ...
> mantenere le distante fa si che si abbia sempre qualcosa da condividere ,secondo me...


Si fa quel che si sente. Altrimenti è un seguire delle regole oingabbiando i sentimenti per paura di farsi male.
Tanto nulla ci salva dal farci male.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si sente. Altrimenti è un seguire delle regole oingabbiando i sentimenti per paura di farsi male.
> Tanto nulla ci salva dal farci male.



Si in effetti io ho sempre avuto una paura fottuta di farmi male ...
appena sento che non stò bene chiudo i rapporti...
sicuramente un modo sbagliato di rapportarmi
ma chi è con me mi deve far star bene..


----------



## kikko64 (25 Gennaio 2013)

traditori vs diversamente fedeli ... menzogna vs ipocrisia (finta onestà ??) ...

... meglio lasciar perdere ... credo che questo sia un argomento che io non sono in grado di affrontare ... non lucidamente ... non adesso ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora ho sono io che ho avuto sempre delle "diversamente frequentazioni"ma dal momento che cominciavo *a frequentare qualcuno non l'ho mai voluta considerare una cosa seria ...*
> Niente promesse ,niente illusoni ,niente aspettative...
> Si stà bene assieme facciamo fruttare al meglio i momenti che siamo assieme niente appuntamenti ( nel senso si ci vediamo ma potrei avere anche altre cose da fare quindi nessun rancore se non lo potessimo fare, anzi non rinunciare a niente per potermi vedere ed io farò lo stesso)
> Ho sempre lasciato libertà di scelta in qualsiasi campo non mi piacciono le cose prestabilite ,lascimo che le cose prendano il loro corso senza pecole di promesse che poi non vengono mantenute ...
> ...



tendenzialmente nemmeno io, ma in genere ci parlo, e quindi viene naturale dire come si è fatti realmente.
Se è una scopata è un chiacchiericcio, ma se mi accorgo che il tipo mi piace in toto allora prima che si faccia film alla mulino bianco dico un paio di cose.



Sarà sfiga, ma ho sempre, sempre attirato i bravi ragazzi e l "discorsetto" era d'obbligo, compreso quella sulla religione.

Tutti che mi volevano redimiere


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tendenzialmente nemmeno io, ma in genere ci parlo, e quindi viene naturale dire come si è fatti realmente.
> Se è una scopata è un chiacchiericcio, ma se mi accorgo che il tipo mi piace in toto allora prima che si faccia film alla mulino bianco dico un paio di cose.
> 
> 
> ...



Bhè su questo anche a me ...
ma li ho sempre liquidati subito...


Ma poi ho trovato chi mi ha incastrato ...
senza moine e discorsi del mulino bianco...anzi il contrario
è cominciata che doveva essere una non storia ogniun per se ...e poi va avanti ancora ora
e ne sono molto felice


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Tebe che c'è una enorme differenza tra il promettere fedeltà e poi tradire e il non prometterla e poi avere altre relazioni.
> Però perché la situazione non sia quella descritta da Dletta (che molti hanno trovato assurda) devono esserci alcune condizioni e credo che ci debba essere innanzi tutto la reciprocità (anche virtuale... io non credo di aver necessità, ma nel caso potrei) la sincerità e, di conseguenza, la complicità.
> Se c'è omissione diventa una dichiarazione d'intenti teorica alla quale non si pensa debba seuire la messa in atto finché non viene dichiarata.
> *Quando il rapporto con altre persone si concretizza ci si domanda perché: non si aveva sufficiente sesso? si volevano sperimentare altre persone? il rapporto con queste altre persone a che livello viene vissuto per garantire la salvaguardia del rapporto stabile?*



domande molto intelligenti


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè su questo anche a me ...
> ma li ho sempre liquidati subito...
> 
> 
> ...



anche con mattia è iniziata per sesso e basta, e poi...






nemmeno quello:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche con mattia è iniziata per sesso e basta, e poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si può far nulla per salvarsi dal dolore neanche essere diversamente fedeli... e lo dico con grande affetto :amici:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche con mattia è iniziata per sesso e basta, e poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao Tebastra...sai che sono l'avvocato del diavolo..tra l'altro..e quindi mi chiedo..possibile,che ,da quello leggo Mattia faccia molto meno del sottoscritto,pur avendo 20 anni in meno???ocio amica sento odor di ..corna...

qualcuno mi ha lanciato il maleficio Tebina....becco ammalato..incontro saltato..ma porca troia miseria


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...sai che sono l'avvocato del diavolo..tra l'altro..e quindi mi chiedo..possibile,che ,da quello leggo Mattia faccia molto meno del sottoscritto,pur avendo 20 anni in meno???ocio amica sento odor di ..corna...
> 
> qualcuno mi ha lanciato il maleficio Tebina....becco ammalato..incontro saltato..ma porca troia miseria


A parte che, Micione scusa se te lo dico, a chiacchiere sono tutti bravi, però è possibilissimo eccome. Non è solo una questione anagrafica.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

boh, a me questa dichiarazione preventiva mi sembra una cosa da fidanzati e ognuno a casa sua
non vedo come si possa pensare di metter su casa assieme o fare figli, con queste premesse
lo so che può succedere di tutto anche a chi, invece, è ricco delle migliori intenzioni, tuttavia, se non ci si crede nemmeno all'inizio...
il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> brava! Non riuscivo a trovare la parola adatta.
> 
> Conte.
> Con me saresti stato cornuto in un nanosecondo.
> ...


Ma mia cara Tebe
Non esiste una donna che possa tradirmi
Perchè io ho sempre messo in conto che quando il gatto è via la topa balla no?

Ma il mio ragionamento è da uomo di poco conto eh?

Dimmi come faccio io a credere alla fedeltà 

Come faccio?

Piuttosto direi ad Annuccia non sa di minaccia...ma casomai di ricatto no?

Cara Tebe, mi rendo conto che è difficilissimo far quadrare il cerchio...

Ma credimi tutto il tuo darti da fare in questo senso, in parte è dovuto, anzi in massima parte dal fatto di avere in casa un angelo caduto no?

Lui predicava ti sarò fedele no? Lui faceva il geloso e possessivo....

Se io fossi il tuo compagno mi direi...a me lei piace così...

Del resto a sta qui piace troppo il pipino e se s'incapriccia di uno...si deve togliere lo sfizio no?

L'importante è non tirarsi i coriandoli nel goto eh?
Darsi da intendere....

Tante volte sai non è tanto il concetto di coppia aperta o chiusa...

Ma il mio concetto è....

La coppia complice....anche in quella zona d'ombra in cui ci si guarda e ci si dice....non sei santo tu...e non sono santa io no?

Per me il vero traditore resta questo.
QUello che ti sbandiera che lui non farà mai una certa cosa 
e poi scopri che è il primo a farla
e proprio alle tue spalle e contro di te.

Parliamo delle coppie complici?

Tebe dammi una sola ragione perchè ci si lega con certe catene...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, ma essere onesti significa dire anche: potrei esserti infedele, un giorno


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Quello che io e mia moglie ci siamo sempre detti
e dato che la conosci

ti sembra una donna che tema certe cose? Eh?

Ti ho presentato a lei come mia amica.

Hai forse visto scatenarsi contro di te l'inferno?

Vedi una che si fa certe parenoie? Eh?

Noi due usiamo in casa un termine 

Le corna son di gomma...
E si piegano...

Ma è anche vero che noi non siamo coppia...
Ma piuttosto due esseri legati dal comune interesse di fare in modo che ognuno dei due faccia la vita che crede...

E abbiamo scoperto che per noi due è un bel dono eh?

( e tra l'altro di parecchie coppie)....

Ovvio ci fu la splendid isolation
nei primi sei mesi di matrimonio

ma come mi conosci,

sai che io mi stanco presto delle novità....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stronzate!*
> 
> Nel trovare cavillosità che possano rendere ambiguo il chiarissimo non ho mai avuto nè gran successo nè grandi capacità argomentative, ma confondere le attribuzioni con gli eufemismi è tanto politicamente scorretto quanto possibile oggetto di irridenza anche da parte dei devastati di melone che non può altro che ritenersi inefficace e dannosa, l'uno verso la propria promozione sociale, l'altra nei confronti dell'intelligenza, propria ed altrui.
> 
> ...


Dici il vero mio caro
Ma ci sono persone che si mettono lì
prima di sposarsi e chiariscono no?
Non c'è sempre forse qualcosa da chiarire tra uomo e donna?

E non v'è donna mio caro capretto curioso
che alla mia sparata io non andrò mai a letto con altre donne...
mi direbbe...ma mi pigli per il culo? Stai insultando la mia intelligenza?

E se difronte alla mia sparata
trovassi uno sguardo languido e felice che dice
ah ma che uomo eccezionaleeeeeeeeeeeeeee
con profondo sospiro....

io mi direi...ma dio ceh torda questa...
se me la sposo le farò credere di tutto e di più...no?

Ora ripeto nel mio caso
ci mettemmo lì prima di salire quel benedetto altare
e parlammo del concetto che io sono il sole e il sole ha i suoi pianeti.

E dettoci quel che ci dovevamo dirci
non ci sono state brutte sorprese poi.

Nè invocazioni al primo emendamento matrimoniale eh?

Del resto vi è un documento inoppugnabile io che recito la promessa guardandola negli occhi anzichè leggere la carta
per fare l'alternativo 
e lei che ad un certo punto mi dà una sberletta e bofonchia: piantala con i tuoi show pajasso...che semo su un altare....

Ma mio caro capretto se mi sposassi domani ah se la combinerei ah se la combinerei...

Incespicherei sulle parole e direi prometto di esseri diversamente fedele....

Io sono salvo per miracolo?
No.

Non ho mai mentito a mia moglie.
Per virtù?

No, per sanissimo paraculismo.

C'è stata la sorte cattiva tra noi due?
SI.

Quando lei covò nel suo cuore cose contro di me.
E credetemi uomini e donne di questo forum...
Se lei mi avesse detto ho scopato con un altro non me ne sarebbe fregato niente...

Alto tradimento per me è stato...
Stare con me 
quando nel tuo cuore avevi già deciso di lasciarmi

anzichè essere solidale con me in quella mia guerra.

Che vinsi.
ANche da solo.
E con lei contro.
A costo di fottermi tutto.

Perchè così andava fatto.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

...ammetterai caro Conte che è un discorso tutto nuovo quello che proponi.
per la verità vecchio come il pane ma nuovo, nuovissimo nel modo di proporlo,
Tanto nuovo che le "divine" in testa ma anche tanti traditori qui dentro ci fanno una pessima figura.
loro cosi antiquati, ancora legati al concetto di amore e possesso seppur solo mentale, anzi di più,
 legati  al concetto di coppia.
Io , me, te, loro...
cosa è una coppia?
la tua sembra un elastico, solido , niente da dire e molto opportunistico.
Con una come tua moglie e con uno come te saprei starci anch'io.
tanto non rompi mai le palle.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammetterai caro Conte che è un discorso tutto nuovo quello che proponi.
> per la verità vecchio come il pane ma nuovo, nuovissimo nel modo di proporlo,
> Tanto nuovo che le "divine" in testa ma anche tanti traditori qui dentro ci fanno una pessima figura.
> loro cosi antiquati, ancora legati al concetto di amore e possesso seppur solo mentale, anzi di più,
> ...


Io penso che la salvezza del rapporto con mia moglie sia proprio nel suo mattino
Una mattinata radiosa di luce e sole?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
nebbia fitta in val padana...

E condivido questa sensazione abbastanza con quanto dice Lunapiena del suo matrimonio...o del suo rapporto...che ne so...

Vedi...
Fu l'incontro tra due disillusi...
E mia moglie ne aveva le palle strasgionfe della vita di "coppia" sperimentata in 8 anni di fidanzamento con un altro no?

QUindi voleva qualcosa di nuovo e di diverso...
E fatalità ciò era enormemente congeniale a me....

Ma devo pure dirti che quel mattino verso mezzogiorno si tramutò in pioggia e ci dicemmo o ci ripariamo o ci bagnamo tutti...

Mica le dissi ti prego sposami eh?

Feci un altro dei miei subdoli ricatti no?

Senti carina, o stiamo assieme per andare a vivere assieme o ognun per sè...che io sono stufo....

Lei teme moltissimo questa parola...stufo...

Guarda Spider che una vita troppo "assieme" è di una noia mortale.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche con mattia è iniziata per sesso e basta, e poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ma parlate
dialogate
confrontatevi
fate il punto della situazione
siamo cresciuti come coppia?
Ma siamo coppia?
O non lo siamo?

Donna non ti crucciar
dalla a me 
e non ti curar di loro

Butta in aria la guest
e poi lasciala andar


ah si
occhio al motosega....

dai sarà un momento de mona....


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...sai che sono l'avvocato del diavolo..tra l'altro..e quindi mi chiedo..possibile,che ,da quello leggo Mattia faccia molto meno del sottoscritto,pur avendo 20 anni in meno???ocio amica sento odor di ..corna...
> 
> qualcuno mi ha lanciato il maleficio Tebina....becco ammalato..incontro saltato..ma porca troia miseria


...micione quanto sei stronzo... e sei pure un pessimo stronzo.
puoi provare a ragionare diversamente?
io cazzuto
tu troia
lui becco
moglie santa, (la mia)
ti manca la clava. 
per non dire che se non c'eri bisognava inventarti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...micione quanto sei stronzo... e sei pure un pessimo stronzo.
> puoi provare a ragionare diversamente?
> io cazzuto
> tu troia
> ...



al "ti manca la clava" mi uscì questo dalle mani


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può far nulla per salvarsi dal dolore neanche essere diversamente fedeli... e lo dico con grande affetto :amici:



...hem...che dolore?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...sai che sono l'avvocato del diavolo..tra l'altro..e quindi mi chiedo..possibile,che ,da quello leggo Mattia faccia molto meno del sottoscritto,pur avendo 20 anni in meno???ocio amica sento odor di ..corna...
> 
> qualcuno mi ha lanciato il maleficio Tebina....*becco ammalato*..incontro saltato..ma porca troia miseria



Ma guarda che sei...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hem...che dolore?


Il dolore insito nell'amore, nel mettersi nel cuore un'altra persona.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mmmmh...
> 
> La differenza tra bugia e omissione, insomma
> 
> ...


io sono d'accordo. bugia o omissione, il risultato non cambia. l'unica differenza per me la farebbe dirsi: "coppia aperta" con chiarezza. ma non è per tutti (per me oramai non lo sarà mai più).


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo. bugia o omissione, il risultato non cambia. l'unica differenza per me la farebbe dirsi: "coppia aperta" con chiarezza. ma non è per tutti (per me oramai non lo sarà mai più).


ohi ciao


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...sai che sono l'avvocato del diavolo..tra l'altro..e quindi mi chiedo..possibile,che ,da quello leggo Mattia faccia molto meno del sottoscritto,pur avendo 20 anni in meno???ocio amica sento odor di ..corna...
> 
> qualcuno mi ha lanciato il maleficio Tebina....*becco ammalato*..incontro saltato..ma porca troia miseria


micione...
sicuro 
sicuro 
sicuro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> micione...
> sicuro
> sicuro
> sicuro?


Che è ammalato dici?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che è ammalato dici?


e si...
certe volte volte gli uomini 
sono proprio ingenui!
haha


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e si...
> certe volte volte gli uomini
> sono proprio ingenui!
> haha


povero Lotharone...


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi ciao


:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :singleeye:


todo bien?


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> todo bien?


qui tutto bene  tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> qui tutto bene  tu?


Sono un po' stanca. Ho smesso adesso di lavorare. Una cosa che non riesco a risolvere. Domani ci riprovo


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono un po' stanca. Ho smesso adesso di lavorare. Una cosa che non riesco a risolvere. Domani ci riprovo


buon riposo, allora :kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> buon riposo, allora :kiss:


sì, è meglio che vada a nanna... 'notte ragazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e si...
> certe volte volte gli uomini
> sono proprio ingenui!
> haha


E pensa a me....
Che sono tutto ingenuotto....

E poi mi fanno la bua perchè dicono che sono in malafede...:triste::triste::triste::triste:

E se piango dicono che sono lacrime di coccodrillo...:sad::sad::sad::donkey:

Ma non ti faccio un po' di tenerezza eh?
Siamo un pochino amici?neye:neye:neye:









































:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bere:


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dolore insito nell'amore, nel mettersi nel cuore un'altra persona.



....dovrei provarlo?
Perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....dovrei provarlo?
> Perchè?


A parte che l'hai già provato, è tutto compreso nel pacchetto amore (o vita se preferisci) è inevitabile.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che l'hai già provato, è tutto compreso nel pacchetto amore (o vita se preferisci) è inevitabile.


...sono andata a rivedermi da dove è nato il nostro colloquio in merito, perchè ancora leggendoti non capivo cosa mi volessi dire e cosa centrasse il dolore, diversamente fedeli o no.

Ho capito adesso.
Ma io parlavo solo di sesso e basta. Ironicamente scrivevo che anche con mattia era nato per sesso, ma adesso nemmeno più quello.
Non c'era nulla dietro di dolore o mettersi al riparo.

Ero solo ironica. E facevo la creti.




Tu e l'ironia andate proprio a braccetto eh?










Adesso mi abbatte







paura


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...sono andata a rivedermi da dove è nato il nostro colloquio in merito, perchè ancora leggendoti non capivo cosa mi volessi dire e cosa centrasse il dolore, diversamente fedeli o no.
> 
> Ho capito adesso.
> Ma io parlavo solo di sesso e basta. Ironicamente scrivevo che anche con mattia era nato per sesso, ma adesso nemmeno più quello.
> ...


Ho scritto lì ma era un discorso generale.
Se tu credi che si possano vivere relazioni di qualsiasi tipo che preservino dal dolore meglio per te. O peggio per te, forse.
La vita è (anche) dolore.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto lì ma era un discorso generale.
> *Se tu credi che si possano vivere relazioni di qualsiasi tipo che preservino dal dolore meglio per te. O peggio per te, forse.
> La vita è (anche) dolore*.




Un discorso tra sordi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un discorso tra sordi.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un discorso tra sordi.


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa:smile:


Anch'io


----------



## Tebina (27 Gennaio 2013)

e finalmente tutti d'accordo.





Ma Brunetta rimane incompatibile all'ironia tebana
:mexican:


----------



## Tebina (27 Gennaio 2013)

A Brunè.
e sciallati na minima.






adesso mi cazzia.


(aiut...)


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> e finalmente tutti d'accordo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma il dubbio di essere tu a non capire non ti sfiora mai? :singleeye:


----------



## Tebina (27 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio di essere tu a non capire non ti sfiora mai? :singleeye:


incredibile.
Stavo per farti la stessa domanda.
a te invece?:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> incredibile.
> Stavo per farti la stessa domanda.
> a te invece?:singleeye::singleeye:


Spesso.
Per questo sto qua.
In questo caso non hai capito tu.
Ma, come ho già detto (prendendomi disapprovazioni) non importa.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spesso.
> Per questo sto qua.
> *In questo caso non hai capito tu.*
> Ma, come ho già detto (prendendomi disapprovazioni) non importa.



ovvio.


----------

